# MRV DECA Installation: SLOWER than Powerline



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

I just had mine set up today... it was the installer's second one, and he learned quite a bit from my setup. With the installation I replaced an HR10-250 in my kid's room with an HR23, and an old Philips SD DirecTiVo in my workout room with an HD receiver (no need for recording in there). MRV, VOD, and Music/Photos "work," but much more slowly than when I used powerline adapters between my living room HR21 and bedroom HR23... VOD was _extremely_ slow using DECA, and MRV took quite a bit more time to "cue."

For now, my living room and bedroom DVRs are connected via powerline again, while the other two are connected via DECA. Has anyone else had such an experience? Could there possibly be something wrong with the installation? Thanks in advance.

[EDIT] Changed subject to reflect issue better (after much troubleshooting).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Could there possibly be something wrong with the installation? Thanks in advance.


I would say "most definitely".

Please post your layout/setup because something clearly isn't right.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, something is wrong. 

DECA is way faster than Powerline. 

Post your setup like VOS said.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Is the MRV between boxes smooth? If so, the problem likely lies with the interface to your LAN (broadband DECA dongle, patch cable from broadband DECA to router, or router itself.)

P.S. Are you using a wireless bridge between your DECA cloud & LAN? As specific as you can get regarding your setup will help.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

powered DECA adapter --> gigabit switch --> gigabit switch --> router

[after installation] 
all DVRs and receiver were connected via DECA

[now] 
living room HR21 --> gigabit switch (same as DECA bridge)
powerline adapter downstairs --> gigabit switch (same as DECA bridge)
bedroom HR23 --> powerline adapter
kid's HR23 --> DECA
HD receiver (haven't looked at model yet) --> DECA

No problems with network (mix of gigabit switches and wireless n and g access points); I can transfer files at >40MB/sec over gigabit. Wireless is not used for MRV or VOD (went to powerline adapters between DVRs because of poor performance with wireless). I consistently test at >20Mb/sec on internet speed tests.

Bad DECA adapter, perhaps?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> *powered DECA adapter --> router*
> 
> ...


Can you configure it like this ^^^


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> Can you configure it like this ^^^


Not without running new coax.

I just tried swapping DECA adapters around... no dice.

Here are some combinations I've tried:

son's HR23-700 (DECA) --> living room HR21-700 (ethernet) = fine

son's HR23-700 (DECA) --> bedroom HR23-700 (powerline) = fine

bedroom HR23-700 (powerline) --> living room HR21-700 (ethernet) = fine

bedroom HR23-700 (DECA) --> living room HR21-700 (DECA) = not good (stuttering; slow trick play)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Check the splitter coming from the SWiM (LNB or Switch) .. Does it have a green label on it?

Your results are not on par with what everyone else is seeing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Not without running new coax.
> 
> I just tried swapping DECA adapters around... no dice.
> 
> ...


Nobody has yet had a "bad DECA".
If the LED's are green you're good to go.
I'm not sure how much we can help, since you keep adding in your powerline, which seem to work.
Going through a bunch of switches is another variable that may be something.
We really can only help if you can trim everything down to "all DECA" with a short hop over to your router.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> Check the splitter coming from the SWiM (LNB or Switch) .. Does it have a green label on it?


Yes, it does.



> Going through a bunch of switches is another variable that may be something.


No problems with anything else (LAN transfers, gaming, Web downloads, etc.)... always high bandwidth/low latency. Cascading switches is a very common thing.

And the H24-100 (in workout room):

H24-100 (DECA) --> HR21-700 (ethernet) = fine

H24-100 (DECA) --> son's HR23-700 (DECA) = fine

H24-100 (DECA) --> bedroom HR23-700 (powerline) = fine

I may end up just leaving it set up this way, as everything seems to work OK, though it would be nice to return the powerline adapters and apply that towards the DECA installation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Let's look at the RF path
SWiM-16?
Splitter(s)?
what length cables?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> Let's look at the RF path
> SWiM-16?
> Splitter(s)?
> what length cables?


LOL, you're patient.

SWiM-16 - no (though there used to be a 16-port multiswitch and a rat's nest of cables outside)

There's about 20' of cable from the LNB to the 8-port.

The only thing in question that I noticed outside is the 6" extension that connects the 8-port to the coax that leads to the master bedroom (original single coax from CATV the when house was built).


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> SWiM-16 - no (though there used to be a 16-port multiswitch and a rat's nest of cables outside)


How many receivers do you have?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

three DVRs, one receiver


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, maybe it's time to go back to the all DECA setup [and your ethernet switches] and then try it out in the morning and see if it is still slow.
DECA isn't and is faster than the receivers. Maybe a router reboot? :shrug:


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> DECA isn't and is faster than the receivers.


???


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> ???


The DECA cloud is above the 100 Mb/s of each receiver.
"So" the cloud is faster than any port out of it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> ???


This:



veryoldschool said:


> Well, maybe it's time to go back to the all DECA setup [and your ethernet switches] and then try it out in the morning and *see if it is still slow.
> DECA isn't [slow] and is faster than the receivers.* Maybe a router reboot? :shrug:


Added a word for clarity.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

I've tried various combinations, and it seems the problem is between the HR21-700 and bedroom HR23-700 with both using DECA. Of course, those are the two DVRs that will do the most MRV'ing....

I'm pretty content now that _all_ of my units can communicate (and that I got a new HD DVR and receiver), so I'm not too concerned with having to use powerline adapters in addition to DECA.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello again. It seems there are no issues with MRV (using DECA) between the bedroom HR23-700, my son's HR23-700, and the H24. MRV'ing with the HR21-700 works fine when it is connected via ethernet, but not when using DECA, so I've concluded there is some issue specific to that DVR. It sounds crazy, even to me, but the bottom line is that ethernet works and DECA doesn't with my HR21-700. This may give me an excuse to have DirecTV replace that unit with a newer model; I was going to do that over a year ago due to a failing hard disk, but decided to plug an eSATA drive into it instead (and got much more recording time as well). Of course, I'll have to watch what's recorded on there (a "copy" feature would be useful in this case).


----------



## lotbass (Mar 24, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Hello again. It seems there are no issues with MRV (using DECA) between the bedroom HR23-700, my son's HR23-700, and the H24. MRV'ing with the HR21-700 works fine when it is connected via ethernet, but not when using DECA, so I've concluded there is some issue specific to that DVR. It sounds crazy, even to me, but the bottom line is that ethernet works and DECA doesn't with my HR21-700. This may give me an excuse to have DirecTV replace that unit with a newer model; I was going to do that over a year ago due to a failing hard disk, but decided to plug an eSATA drive into it instead (and got much more recording time as well). Of course, I'll have to watch what's recorded on there (a "copy" feature would be useful in this case).


So the only one with an issue is the HR21-700 with an eSATA drive connected?
Have you tried...

1 - seeing if the issue occurs running off the internal drive rather than eSATA drive? (I imagine that would be a pain to do and not likely to be the problem, but it is another variable)
2 - calling Hastur for advice?

PS - Sorry... I have to admit the main reason I am making this post is so I can drop in a Cthulhu reference.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> 2 - calling Hastur for advice?


LMAO!

Get this... I found the problem!!!

I swapped the DECA module on my HR21-700 with the one from my son's HR23-700. Now the HR21-700 works fine, and MRV from his HR23-700 stutters.

A bad DECA module! Time to call DirecTV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Get this... I found the problem!!!
> 
> ...


This would be the first one, but it isn't impossible.
"Of course" you've tried another ethernet cable?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> "Of course" you've tried another ethernet cable?


Of course. The same cable that was connected to the "bad" module is now connected to the "good" module.

DirecTV can't just send me the part, so they may have to send out a tech to replace it; I am going to try to get the guy who installed it to begin with to come by.

[EDIT]

I spoke with the installer, and we'll get together on Friday to replace the part. It's funny that DirecTV called me back while I was speaking with him, so I had two conversations going at the same time (on two phones).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad to find out that this is likely a problematic DECA. For sure DECA should be no worse than wired Ethernet and typically it will be better.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> For sure DECA should be no worse than wired Ethernet and typically it will be better.


Performance (between two good modules :lol: ) seems the same as before I had the DECA installation, and it was fine then.

Just to "play," I went to Speedtest.net and ran a test with my laptop connected to a DECA module. I got around 12Mb down, where it would normally be around 20Mb through ethernet. Of course, DECA is optimized for MRV traffic, not internet.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Just to "play," I went to Speedtest.net and ran a test with my laptop connected to a DECA module. I got around 12Mb down, where it would normally be around 20Mb through ethernet. Of course, DECA is optimized for MRV traffic, not internet.


This is very true .. Just like I'd say DECA over Ethernet for MRV .. I'd say Ethernet over DECA for General purpose


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

The installer met me today (where I was having lunch, no less) and brought a replacement DECA module. After connecting it and testing, all is good now. So yes, a faulty DECA module is possible... and confirmed.

Case closed.


----------

